# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتــدى برامج النوكيا جــديــد العملاق Opera Mini v7.6.4 بمميزاته الخاصة الآن APK for Android هدية لكل الهواتف

## جني الزهور

*اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالرضا والمسرات* *================================== العملاق 
Opera Mini v7.6.4 
بمميزاته الخاصة الآن
 APK for Android 
هدية لكل الهواتف**
+ 
شرح فيديو على اليوتيوب لكيفية تحميله* * شرح حصري  ينصح بمشاهدة الفيديو لمعرفة كيفية التحميل من الموقع* *==================================* *اسم البرنامج* * Opera Mini v7.6.4  2016* ** *==================================* *اصدار* *البرنامج* *2016*** *==================================* *صورة* *البرنامج**
Screenshot* * 
==================================**
حجم* *البرنامج* *1.5MB* *==================================*  *توافق* *البرنامج***  اي جهاز  يعمل بنظام Android  *==================================* *قبل تحميل* *البرنامج شاهد الشرح على اليوتيوب
 لتحميله شرح حصري* *ينصح بمشاهدة الفيديو لمعرفة كيفية تنزيل* *البرنامج*   *
لمشاهدة الشرح على اليوتيوب 
  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *==================================*  *تحميل* *البرنامج برابط واحد ومباشر ويدعم الاستكمال * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *==================================*    أرجو أن ينال أعجابكم ..
أنتظروا منى أقوى المواضيع القادمة! والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته فى أمـــان الله

----------

